# Need Dog Trainer in Houston Area, Please.



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Currently we are dog school dropouts because I thought the trainer who was teaching the class I signed up for was a flake.


Anyway, I am looking into the Hot Dog Club, and would like any other recommendations before I make a commitment to anything. 

If you have any suggestions, please let me know.

I need someone who understands GSDs.

Thanks!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Bump.... Anyone? I have already looked into Longoliahaus but would love some other options.


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure exactly what kind of trainer you are looking for, but I took my puppy to Sunnybank Dog Training. Its in Webster, so if you are on the north side of town it might be a bit of a drive. We have one more week of the beginner class, and are planning on taking the advanced class at the start of year. The advanced is actually for the AKC Canine Good Citizens Test. 

The classes are 1 hour, once a week, for 7 weeks. There is about 15 minutes of socialization at the start of every class. Andrew is really good about making sure that only dogs on their best behavior are allowed to play so that the risk of some bad experience is minimized. Actually in our class of about 8-9 dogs only 4 are allowed to play. 
After they play we work for a few minutes and then take a break where you can ask all kinds of behavior questions. Then we work again, break again, and so on. I really like the breaks since most puppies are NOT going to be able to stay focused for an hour. 

I have been really pleased with our class. We did a lot of stuff that Jade already knew, like sit, down, and stay. But we really got good at them after this class. We also learned heeling. It is a basic obedience class so if you are looking for something more this might not be for you. All I can tell you is that I really like Andrew and I am very pleased with what we have learned in class. So much so that i do plan on taking the advanced class at the start of the new year. 

Jade was the only GSD in our class, but in the advanced class that met before our there were 4 GSD of various ages. 

Classes - Sunnybank Dog Training


----------

